# Your Top 3 DVD music Concerts ?



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have around 60-70 Music DVD Concerts, But the ones I always return to are,

1. Tom Petty - Live at the Fillmore 

2. Fleetwood Mac - The Dance 

3. Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider 

Yours?



FZ1


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My list changes all the time, right now these are my picks:

1: The Last Waltz
2: ACDC live at Donnington
3: Neil Young Heart of Gold (the only DTS one in the bunch)

I have a great DVD of Mark Knopfler with Sonny Landreth from the 90's, incredible playing, but the sound is so bad I can't really recommend it


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I only have one, Children of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years. I really want to see that dream theatre one.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. the shadows - (forget title)

2. mark knopfler - live in paris

3. roger waters - in the flesh

-dh


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> 1. the shadows - (forget title)
> 
> 2. mark knopfler - live in paris
> 
> ...


What year is the Mark Knopfler DVD? Is it new?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zdogma said:


> What year is the Mark Knopfler DVD? Is it new?


...no, its a couple of years old. it is absolutely exquisite. i also have the one just released with he and emmylou harris from their recent tour. equally exquisite.

collecting live performance dvds has become an obsession for me.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> collecting live performance dvds has become an obsession for me.
> 
> -dh


You and me both I must have 50-60 now.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You and me both I must have 50-60 now.



..i am truly amazed that there is no specialty channel devoted to live music performances, in all genres.

i'm only up to a couple of dozen dvds, as i just got started last year. what a great way to unwind. the guys in my band have really gotten into it, as well. they have copies of pink floyd's "pulse" - i haven't gotten mine yet. another astounding dvd.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ..i am truly amazed that there is no specialty channel devoted to live music performances, in all genres.
> 
> i'm only up to a couple of dozen dvds, as i just got started last year. what a great way to unwind. the guys in my band have really gotten into it, as well. they have copies of pink floyd's "pulse" - i haven't gotten mine yet. another astounding dvd.
> 
> -dh


They work awesome for poker night as well. I love having something to watch, really helps with the poker face.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

1. Pink Floyd - Live at Pompeii

2. Jimi Hendrix - Blue Wild Angel, Jimi Hendrix Live at The Isle of Wight

3. Queen - Queen on Fire, Live at The Bowl


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

1 - Rush in Rio

2 - Cygnus And The Sea Monsters - One Night In Chicago
(Mike Portnoy, Paul Gilbert, Sean Malone and Jason McMaster doing Rush covers - 2112, Cygnus X-1, Hemispheres and YYZ)

3 - Dream Theater - Metropolis 2000: Scenes From New York


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*God Save the Queen*

Queen live at Wembley is a concert I never tire of watching
another is Zappa's Universe......if anyone hasnt seen this one..........SEE IT!


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Live At Pompeii


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

1) - Eric Claptons Crossroads Concert

2) - Eric Claptons 24 Nights

3) - Neil Young Heart of Gold


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Rush - Rush in Rio
Rush - R30
DMB - Live at the Gorge.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

The Tourist said:


> Live At Pompeii


...nice to see this mentioned a couple of times. it shows that gilmour was way ahead of his time.

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric Johnson -Austin City Limits, Aquarium Rescue Unit - Live at the Jacksonville Jazz Festival, Rory Gallagher-Irish Tour. Also here a couple of bootleg DVDs', Jeff Beck-International Forum, Tokyo 1999 and Gary Moore- Blues for Greeny live from Japanese TV. If you can find the Jeff Beck one, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Denisguitar (Feb 21, 2007)

*dvd - top 3*

David Gilmore in concert

Roger Walter - In the flesh

Pink floyd - live at pompei

(yes I know these are all pink floyd related ones)...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Denisguitar said:


> David Gilmore in concert
> Roger Walter - In the flesh
> Pink floyd - live at pompei
> (yes I know these are all pink floyd related ones)...


...i don't have a problem with that!

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> If you can find the Jeff Beck one, I highly recommend it!



...can it be ordered online?

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...can it be ordered online?
> 
> -dh


 I'm not sure. I bought my copy at a CD/DVD show. If you would like one, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a burned copy.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> I'm not sure. I bought my copy at a CD/DVD show. If you would like one, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a burned copy.


...thanks, bro', but that's against my "religion".

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...thanks, bro', but that's against my "religion".
> 
> -dh


No problem and sorry to have offended your "religion".


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*George*

Without a doubt my favourite is "concert for george"


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Queen: Live at Wembly
Pink floyd: Pulse
Eric Clapton: Unplugged


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> No problem and sorry to have offended your "religion".


...no offense taken. i just prefer, whenever possible, to pay my way. its a personal thing - no need to get into it.

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...no offense taken. i just prefer, whenever possible, to pay my way. its a personal thing - no need to get into it.
> 
> -dh


No problem Dude! Oh, I thought of 2 more great DVDs'. Los Lobos-Live at the Fillmore and Donovan Frankenreiker- The Abbey Road Sessions. I saw Donovan backup Gov't Mule last December in Toronto. I enjoyed his set so much, I bought his DVD at the show.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Roger Waters - The Wall Live in Berlin
The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over 
Eric Clapton - One More Car, One More Rider


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> No problem Dude! Oh, I thought of 2 more great DVDs'. Los Lobos-Live at the Fillmore and Donovan Frankenreiker- The Abbey Road Sessions. I saw Donovan backup Gov't Mule last December in Toronto. I enjoyed his set so much, I bought his DVD at the show.


...my drummer gave me his los lobos live at the fillmore as a gift. i really enjoy this band, but more for their traditional stuff than their misguided attempts to write american pop. never heard of this donovan guy, however.

has anyone mentioned eric clapton's crossroads festival? stratocaster heaven. his version of rollin' and tumblin" (with doyle bramhall II) is definitive, and steve vai's performance will absolutely floor you, despite the utter cheesiness!

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I know I have posted a little much on this thread(I love concert DVDs'), but I just finished watching Gary Moore-Live at Montreux. Stunning playing!:rockon2: Highly recommended!


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just picked up a few more today, 
Clapton.. Crossroads Guitar Festival.
Black Crows.. Freak N Roll, Wow, Highly recommended ! 
Neil Young.. Prairie Wind. 

:food-smiley-004: 
FZ1


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have about a dozen and enjoy them all but top 3 would be 

Bruce+ the e-street band live in NYC played 3 times .
Or maybe throw in the '75 Born to run from London as the third one . 
John


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*We Want Moore*



mario said:


> I know I have posted a little much on this thread(I love concert DVDs'), but I just finished watching Gary Moore-Live at Montreux. Stunning playing!:rockon2: Highly recommended!


I love Gary's playing also......I have the same Live at Montreux and the 2003 Monsters of Rock one...its real raw just him a bass player and a drummer. He plays a lot of his older material, and a Lizzy Tune. This guy must play all the time because he still screams and rips on the guitar.............He turned 50 in 2002. I recently bought the Robin Trower one that was done a couple of years ago........time hasnt been kind to Robin and he looks it but he can still play his ass off.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...time to update this thread.

i've recently picked up:

peter gabriel - i had no idea this guy was so evolved, and engaging

porcupine tree - a real discovery

brian adams slane castle - as a trio, with adams on bass - revealing!

deep purple with steve morse - embarrassing

eric johnson austin city limits - not crazy about the writing/arranging, but its obvious this guy was amazing even way back when

buena vista social club - simply breathtaking

strat pack - a must have for albert lee's performances alone

my daughter just gave me two $25 hmv gift cards so...back soon!

-dh


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I only have one...
Cat Stevens -- Majikat
...It's a good one though, brings back memories...:smile:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan
Black Label Society - Doom Troppin'
Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Broken-Boned

Take a Wylde guess who by favorite guitarist is... :tongue:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Have several DVD concerts. Faves are the last 2 Rolling Stones sets and Pink Floyd Pulse. since VHS is obsolete in the household, sold off some tapes and updated to DVD versions.
I think SITSOM qualifies here.
Have some Neil Young, Strat Pak, and for occasional fun AC/DC Family Jewels [think that's the title].


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Ozzy Osbourne - Live at Budokan
> Black Label Society - Doom Troppin'
> Black Label Society - Boozed, Broozed and Broken-Boned
> 
> Take a Wylde guess who by favorite guitarist is... :tongue:



...time for me to check this guy out. i am completely unfamiliar with his playing.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Have several DVD concerts. Faves are the last 2 Rolling Stones sets and Pink Floyd Pulse.



...pulse is at the very top of my current wish list!

i've seen it once - wow!

-dh


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...time for me to check this guy out. i am completely unfamiliar with his playing.
> 
> -dh


Known for his pentatonic shred and hybrid picking mainly... oh, and that little thing called the pinch harmonic lol.

Great musician IMO... he rocks at everything... acoustic, classical, bass and electric guitar... drums... piano... harmonica... singing, etc.

Check this out: http://jgwebdesign.net/wylde/audio/zakk_wylde-farm_fiddlin.mp3

Lots o' hybrid picking in there.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

violation said:


> Take a Wylde guess who by favorite guitarist is... :tongue:


My favourite Zakk stuff is on Derek Sherinian's albums - Mythology and Blood of the Snake. The first track on Mythology, Day of the Dead, has Zakk Wylde AND Allan Holdsworth - great song!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Not much to choose from*

But here goes: 
John Mayer's DVD (something something Thursday)
CSN 3dvd set with concert and documentary
The Pixies reunion tour DVD


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

jcon said:


> My favourite Zakk stuff is on Derek Sherinian's albums - Mythology and Blood of the Snake. The first track on Mythology, Day of the Dead, has Zakk Wylde AND Allan Holdsworth - great song!


I dig Axis of Evil, off Black Utopia... Zakk + Yngwie... my two favorite guitarists on one track. Amazing shit. :rockon2:

Definetly worth checkin' out, to those who haven't heard it... overall my favorite Zakk stuff is Pride and Glory though, never gets old and his vocals were amazing back then... now they're just "good", haha.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*My Top 5*

I have about thirty concert DVD's now and I would have to say that my top 5 (that I own) are:

Clapton - Live at Hyde Park

Crossroads Guitar Festival

U2 - Live from Slane Castle

David Gilmour in concert

John Mayer - Any Given Thursday (he really needs to put out another DVD but this time it should be the JM3)

Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones

DMB Listener Supported (honourable mention)

Pink Floyd Pulse....

Ok, maybe it should have been a top 10!

Just bought Robert Plant and Jimmy Page No Quarter: Unledded today. Gonna have to watch it before I can add it to the list. 

I saw that a few of you guys mention EC One More Car One more Rider - had it in my hand today but it lost the coin toss. I take it it's worth the $20???


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Rush In Rio

AC/DC Live In Donnington

...Those two are pretty phenominal, I have some others but I can't remember which exactly at the moment.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

1) Iron Maiden Rock in Rio

2) Iron Maiden Death on the Road

3) Roger Waters In the Flesh


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

The only 2 actual concert DVD's I own are the two NIN DVD's. Everything else I've either shot myself, or downloaded and compiled onto a dvd from there.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Me too. I have loads of fan recorded stuff.

My favourite official releases are:
- Botch 061502
- Pearl Jam Touring Band 2000
- Isis: Clearing the Eye
- Pixies Reunion Tour

Not only concerts, but these are really good:
- Refused Are ****ing Dead
- Mastodon: The Workhorse Chronicles
- Boris: Heavy Metal Me

...and definitely the Mono one that's coming out.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine in order of favourites...

-Rory Gallagher "Irish Tour"
-Miles Davis "Cool Jazz Sound"
-Stevie Ray Vaughan "Live at the El Mocambo"

Boo-ya!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on saturday night after band rehearsal we all watched loreena mckennitt's live concert dvd (Nights From The Alhambra).

we had to keep reminding ourselves to breathe...

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ..i am truly amazed that there is no specialty channel devoted to live music performances, in all genres....


Have you ever watched HDNet?? I think it's a relatively new HD Channel. I get it on my Shaw HD service. Every Sunday at 6 pm and 9 pm they show a live concert in HD. I've recorded quite a few on my PVR but here are some to name a few: Whitesnake, Sheryl Crow, Living Color, Black Crowes, Derek Truck Band, Bonaroo Festival... There's also a bunch of other 30 min shows throughout the week that either features a one on one with a musician - saw the Ted Nugent one on one recently and man is that guy wound up tight!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Have you ever watched HDNet?? I think it's a relatively new HD Channel. I get it on my Shaw HD service. Every Sunday at 6 pm and 9 pm they show a live concert in HD. I've recorded quite a few on my PVR but here are some to name a few: Whitesnake, Sheryl Crow, Living Color, Black Crowes, Derek Truck Band, Bonaroo Festival... There's also a bunch of other 30 min shows throughout the week that either features a one on one with a musician - saw the Ted Nugent one on one recently and man is that guy wound up tight!!!




...was he waving his bow and arrow and screaming at hillary and obama to "suck on this!"???

articulate lad, eh?

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Have you ever watched HDNet?? I think it's a relatively new HD Channel. I get it on my Shaw HD service. Every Sunday at 6 pm and 9 pm they show a live concert in HD. I've recorded quite a few on my PVR but here are some to name a few: Whitesnake, Sheryl Crow, Living Color, Black Crowes, Derek Truck Band, Bonaroo Festival... There's also a bunch of other 30 min shows throughout the week that either features a one on one with a musician - saw the Ted Nugent one on one recently and man is that guy wound up tight!!!


 
Doh, I missed the Living Color.

So far I've pulled the following HDNET concerts off of my PVR to my Media Center computer.

Sheryl Crow
John Mellancamp
Black Crowes
Derek Trucks Band
Dicky Betts
Collective Soul
WhiteSnake
Vince Gill
Allison Krauss and Union Station
Willie Nelson
Matchbox Twenty
Cross Canadian RagWeed
Joe Satriani
Robert Randolph Family Band
Incubus
Rick Springfield
GodSmack
Papa Roach
Stray Cats
Sammy Hagar
Hootie and the Blowfish
Velvot Revolver

I'm at about 300GBs so far.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff: How do you transfer them from PVR to computer?? I wouldn't mind doing that myself. I just end up watching them and then deleting them to make room for more.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Never had the need to buy a PVR since I just download all the shit I want but are they not just essentially a PC with a TV tuner card and some software installed? 

Just open the case up, take out the hard drive(s) and hook them up to your PC (sata or ide, I don't know which unless I see the insides)... turn the PC on, go into the BIOS and set it up if needed, then it'll be listed in My Computer along with any other drives you've got. Open it up, find the video(s) you want, drag and drop them to the folder you want, delete them from the PVR's hard drive... tada they're on your PC!

Maybe there's an easier way... but since I have little to no knowledge of PVR shit that's what I'd do, haha.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

violation said:


> Never had the need to buy a PVR since I just download all the shit I want but are they not just essentially a PC with a TV tuner card and some software installed?
> 
> Just open the case up, take out the hard drive(s) and hook them up to your PC (sata or ide, I don't know which unless I see the insides)... turn the PC on, go into the BIOS and set it up if needed, then it'll be listed in My Computer along with any other drives you've got. Open it up, find the video(s) you want, drag and drop them to the folder you want, delete them from the PVR's hard drive... tada they're on your PC!
> 
> Maybe there's an easier way... but since I have little to no knowledge of PVR shit that's what I'd do, haha.


We are talking High Definition not Standard Definition. There is no tuner card in Canada that does HD.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Jeff: How do you transfer them from PVR to computer?? I wouldn't mind doing that myself. I just end up watching them and then deleting them to make room for more.


I go through the details on how to do it here.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6753


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> We are talking High Definition not Standard Definition. There is no tuner card in Canada that does HD.


Haha no doubt... I haven't been keepin' up with the tech scene for like 2 years now. Was too addictive spending-wise. Started with upgrading my PC every like 3-6 months then kind of branched out lol. Ditched that hobby a few months after I upgraded to play FEAR. Sold almost all of the stuff I bought and got into playing guitar. Slightly cheaper and more fun hobby lol. 

Now I stay far away from tech stuff... just close enough to keep me satisfied. Like an older Sanyo CRT TV, satellite box, DVD player, decent PC, done lol.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*dvd*

hendrix live at woodstock
steve vai live at astoria
all the g3's
two santana's
dream theater score
satriani live in san fran
the best is still spinal tap
if you love clapton try crossroads guitar festival
if you like fender guitar's try the strat pack dvd :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...bump for skydigger.

-dh


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

D'oh!

1. Pearl Jam NYC
2. Rush in Rio
3. Coldplay 2003


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

I only own one (so far). Sweaty Teddy's Full Bluntal Nugity Live.
Friends have lent me Festival Express. Great documentary.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Express


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I think for me it would have to be:

Page Plant - No Quarter 
Tesla - Five Man Acoustical Jam
It's not a concert, but for sheer comedy value Motorhead The making of Ace of Spades. Philthy Phil is a riot and I love the way Lemme plays Bass.
I also really like AC/DC Family Jewels. There is some Awesome Footage of Bon Scott some great old live clips.

There's lots on my Wish list though, number one being the New Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers documentary.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

mario said:


> Eric Johnson -Austin City Limits, Aquarium Rescue Unit - Live at the Jacksonville Jazz Festival, Rory Gallagher-Irish Tour. Also here a couple of bootleg DVDs', Jeff Beck-International Forum, Tokyo 1999 and Gary Moore- Blues for Greeny live from Japanese TV. If you can find the Jeff Beck one, I highly recommend it!


Where did you order the ARU DVD from?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Tiny Tim meets Godzilla - Live at the Palladium in London

2. Jim Nabors Sings the Best of Britney Spears - Live at Carnegie Hall

3. Yoko Ono Performs the Best of Paul McCartney - Live at the Tokyo Humane Society.

Actually, I don't have any concerts on DVD. I'm just being an ass. :wave:


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> 1. Tiny Tim meets Godzilla - Live at the Palladium in London
> 
> 2. Jim Nabors Sings the Best of Britney Spears - Live at Carnegie Hall
> 
> ...


Wait, I think I may actually have these...


----------

